# as approved by Daisy



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

i am not a photographer and some of my shots are deplorable, but i liked this one,taken 10 mins ago probably the best sunset of the year from my back garden as approved by Daisy :biggrin:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Moooooooooving


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This Sunset taken August 29th this year from my back window


----------

